# Tuning de la barre de menu sous Leopard



## grouminet (29 Février 2008)

Salut tlm.
Voila je voulais savoir si il y avait un logiciel comme menupics ou icolon qui permette de modifier la barre de menu de Leopard.
Avec menupics, il y avait moyen sous Tiger de mettre de la couleur sur l'icone du Wifi, de la batterie, du Bluetooth...

Y a t'il un equivalent sous Leopard (car bien sur les soft cités ne marchent que sur Tiger)

Par avance, merci.​


----------



## Alex543 (29 Février 2008)

Ben c'est une bonne question. Tiens moi au courant si tu trouve des trucs stp


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

Tu peux toujours modifier les couleurs avec un éditeur d'image.
/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Menu Extras/
Un clique droit sur l'icone que tu veux changer et afficher le contenu du paquet /Contents/Resources/ et tu as tes images en format pdf.


----------

